# Spacesaver spare wheel



## Gobbion (Jun 4, 2010)

I've seen most of the posts re non-availabilty of a spacesaver spare wheel. But my Audi dealer hs given me a new 'explanation' for the problem. They claim that Audi need to reduce the weight of the car as much possible to keep the CO2 emissions low for road tax purposes. If thats true then I better go on a diet to lose my spare tyre let alone a spare wheel - I hope thay don't end up weighing people when they go for an MOT Anyway have just ordered a MY11 petrol quattro - this just creeps into the £250 road tax band - I don't think a few extra kilos would make much difference.

Does anyone know if you can buy a spacesaver wheel abroad?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Not sure if you can buy one abroad but I believe people have used one from a Golf before in the TT.

There are some threads somewhere on it.

Is £250 the standard bracket for the new petrol engine?


----------



## Megacatt (Apr 15, 2010)

No, only the quattro is this high. The others are £155 from memory.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

This might help :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=145943

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conlechi said:


> This might help :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=175625
> 
> Mark


If that doesn't help, this one will: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=145943 :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

brittan said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > This might help :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:  that's the one !
one too many cutting and pasting today :roll:

now corrected :wink:

Mark


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent DIY project for the space saver wheel. 
The car shown look like a Coupe. Has anyone done a Roadster
I have a TTS roadster with standard TTS wheels. Does anyone know if a wheel fits in the boot, without me having to jack it up and try it?
Without that, it's probably not worth me starting out as I wouldn't be able to take away the punctured wheel.

Another question. I bought my car second hand. In the boot there is a space in the polystyrene at the back (ie behind the seat) left. What is that for?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## smithgor (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, great instructions for fitting a spacesaver.

I've got exactly the same question as AME - will the Roadster take a roadwheel - in my case they are 19" on a TTS but I suspect the answer will be the same as the rolling radius is unlikely to be different.

The TTS has larger brakes but has 18" wheels as standard.

Anyone tried the 18" Golf spacesaver idea on a Roadster and/or TTS?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Gobbion said:


> I've seen most of the posts re non-availabilty of a spacesaver spare wheel. But my Audi dealer hs given me a new 'explanation' for the problem. They claim that Audi need to reduce the weight of the car as much possible to keep the CO2 emissions low for road tax purposes. If thats true then I better go on a diet to lose my spare tyre let alone a spare wheel - I hope thay don't end up weighing people when they go for an MOT Anyway have just ordered a MY11 petrol quattro - this just creeps into the £250 road tax band - I don't think a few extra kilos would make much difference.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy a spacesaver wheel abroad?


Not just the extra weight of the 4WD gubbins but Quattro systems soak up extra engine power through transmission losses too (sending power to all four wheels vs just 2 wheels). The new much torquier and slightly more powerful 2.0TFSI might be a good match though.

I intend to put a spacesaver in my car too but I'm lazy - and inept at DIY. I wonder does anyone offer a ready-prepared kit? Could be a nice little earner for an enterprising DIYer.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

-KM- managed to get 4 19" rims in his roadster, so yes, you can put a single full-sized tyre in the boot. You won't get much else in though!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TortToise said:


> I wonder does anyone offer a ready-prepared kit? Could be a nice little earner for an enterprising DIYer.


I'm really surprised that OSIR or someone like that doesn't do a replacement carbon fibre or GRP dish that holds the tools and the tyre.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Recently did this myself, using an 18" Golf space-saver, complete with tool holder centre thingy, obtained from ebay for under £60. Mine is a combination of both systems after I found that if you don't cut the right hand foam boot liner and just remove the left side, the wheel still fits and is now held level. It just needs securing with a £3.99 cam strap from B&Q. I managed to fit all the tools and gubbins, which I usually carry, around the wheel, which also supports and levels the floor. Job done, and I feel a lot happier having a spare as well as the gunge and pump excuse for a backup.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

wja96 said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder does anyone offer a ready-prepared kit? Could be a nice little earner for an enterprising DIYer.
> ...


Wouldn't carbon fibre under the boot floor be just a _little _pointless and expensive. Though yes, it's a shame no-one does some kind of proper product.

I asked Audi what would be compatible with my car for just this purpose. They basically refused to provide any details uttering some rubbish about a spare wheel in the boot being a safety issue. The argument that it'd be under the floor, secure, and that even if it weren't it's no more of a risk than, say, luggage didn't sway them. So, according to Audi there are no compatible wheels that fit. ...which is obviously arse custard. :x


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's mine:










It's really nothing of a job, done this way. Definitely function over form, but it's there for when I might need it, didn't cost much in money, time or effort and you can't see anything when the boot floors back in. Only down side is the loss of 20mm of boot depth. It's not a very deep boot to start with, but things I carry regularly still fit in.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nobbad...  So is that the Golf wheel option? And does the "tool foam" part fit all the TT tools that are in the boot?

My dealer was more helpful than Audi and had done something with a collapsing spare tyre, and a space saver wheel from an S5 (I have 19" wheels). What I don't know though is how good an option that would be and whether it lends itself to customising the boot such that it's still usable with the folding floor board afterwards. :?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

All the "Audi" tools that were in the LHS fit into the "tool foam". The top up oil is relocated as you see, but my can of Halfords tyre foam fits. There are still unused slots, but I haven't bothered with them.

I have 19's also. The Golf space-saver is about 10mm less on diameter, but that shouldn't matter too much at space-saver 50mph.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers for the info. I have quattro so if urban myths are to be believed I need to keep the rolling radius the same.

I think this is the sort of thing the dealer had in mind:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-2009-20 ... dZViewItem

The tyre size on that seems the same at any rate: T125/70R19. The wheel looks really chunky though... :?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw one like that before on ebay from an R32, although I think that was an 18. Looks very deep to me. It would certainly bugger up your boot. Note your point about Quatro and equal dias. but for a short distance at <50mph I can't see an issue. Diffs control much bigger differences in rotation through bends, under power. A space-saver wheel is a get you out of trouble compromise.

Also, if you check out the "How To" in the KB, there is another tyre section, which will fit onto the Golf 18" wheel, that gives a close rolling radius to standard TT.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Megacatt said:


> No, only the quattro is this high. The others are £155 from memory.


Is this just the showroom tax price? I have a MY 10 2.0 quattro s tronic and my yearly road tax is only £200. My understanding is that the MY11 lowered emissions and should be cheaper to tax as a result.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

pars_andy said:


> Megacatt said:
> 
> 
> > No, only the quattro is this high. The others are £155 from memory.
> ...


Yeah quattro is £180 now and non £155.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Saw one like that before on ebay from an R32, although I think that was an 18. Looks very deep to me. It would certainly bugger up your boot.


Yeah that's that I wondered. If that's the same as the one from the S5 that the dealer was proposing (and I don't see why an S5 would be different to the A5 that wheel is for) I'm not sure it'd work out with the boot floor very well. I asked for dimensions but all they gave me was a string of letters and numbers that they couldn't translate and that I haven't found on net searches. :?



talk-torque said:


> Note your point about Quatro and equal dias. but for a short distance at <50mph I can't see an issue. A space-saver wheel is a get you out of trouble compromise.


True enough, and I don't want to be stuck at the side of the road waiting for recovery if the tyre gunk doesn't work or if the damage is too great.



talk-torque said:


> Also, if you check out the "How To" in the KB, there is another tyre section, which will fit onto the Golf 18" wheel, that gives a close rolling radius to standard TT.


The "T115/85R18 96 M Pirelli Spare Tyre £52.29" mentioned in the parts list at the top?

What's the construction of yours underneath? Does it follow the HOWTO? I don't have the tools to make the plywood piece so am trying to think of alternatives. I also don't have the tools to make the strapping loops. The wheel looks like it'd be rather snug without the straps. Are they really necessary?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> The "T115/85R18 96 M Pirelli Spare Tyre £52.29" mentioned in the parts list at the top?


Yes, that's the one. It's narrower at 115 (v 125) and deeper at 85% (v 75%) than the Golf tyre. This gives it virtually the same rolling radius as the standard TT wheels and also means it should take up slightly less boot depth.



ScoobyTT said:


> What's the construction of yours underneath? Does it follow the HOWTO? I don't have the tools to make the plywood piece so am trying to think of alternatives. I also don't have the tools to make the strapping loops. The wheel looks like it'd be rather snug without the straps. Are they really necessary?


TBH, I couldn't be bothered to make any of the bits in the HOW TO. All I did was:

1. Take out boot floor, take out LHS foam tray and transfer tools in LHS tray to wheel insert foam thingy.
2. Thread strap round 3 convenient brackets in boot, put wheel in boot, where it is a snug fit and kept level by the lip on the bottom of the RHS foam tray, put wheel insert foam tool thingy back into wheel, arrange and tighten strap across wheel.
3. Arrange my odds and sods in vacant spaces, put boot floor back. Job's a good un!

Bearing in mind the energy involved in a high speed accident, I think the last thing you'd want is a spare wheel flying around in the car. It is quite heavy. Unlikely that it would come free, but I'd definitely strap it, as I have also my tool roll.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks!



talk-torque said:


> Yes, that's the one. It's narrower at 115 (v 125) and deeper at 85% (v 75%) than the Golf tyre. This gives it virtually the same rolling radius as the standard TT wheels and also means it should take up slightly less boot depth.


Oh ok, so that would seem to be a better option than the 125 on a 19" wheel. Looking at the two wheels too, the Golf one looks like it's central portion is less bowl-like and squarer, perhaps giving more room for brake calipers.

*Golf wheel:*









*A5 wheel:*









Although my dealer had sold an S5 wheel to someone, I wonder if they or the owner had actually tried to see if it fits around the brakes 



talk-torque said:


> All I did was:
> 1. Take out boot floor, take out LHS foam tray and transfer tools in LHS tray to wheel insert foam thingy.
> 2. Thread strap round 3 convenient brackets in boot, put wheel in boot, where it is a snug fit and kept level by the lip on the bottom of the RHS foam tray, put wheel insert foam tool thingy back into wheel, arrange and tighten strap across wheel.
> 3. Arrange my odds and sods in vacant spaces, put boot floor back. Job's a good un!
> Bearing in mind the energy involved in a high speed accident, I think the last thing you'd want is a spare wheel flying around in the car. It is quite heavy. Unlikely that it would come free, but I'd definitely strap it, as I have also my tool roll.


Excellent, so you got it all in without having to raise the floor level.  Any trouble with the floor level? If so it'd be easy enough to chop up the old left hand foam insert to make the necessary supports.


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

"I asked Audi what would be compatible with my car for just this purpose. They basically refused to provide any details uttering some rubbish about a spare wheel in the boot being a safety issue." from page 1

Is it possible that putting a rigid object in the boot will alter how the car deforms in a rear impact and this could be more of an issue with the coupe with rear seats. Just a thought.

Anyone done the spaere wheel in a roadster yet?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking at those pictures, I wonder if the depth is not an optical illusion. I can't see why the off-set should be much different to the normal Golf space-saver. Would the dealer get one in so you could see it and try it for size?

TBH, I'd go for the easy, cheap option and find a Golf 18" on ebay. It's been fitted over TTS brakes (viewtopic.php?f=19&t=157843) and it would get you home.

No troubles with the floor level. As I said, the lip on the RHS foam tray supports the wheel on that side and keeps it level.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

AME said:


> "I asked Audi what would be compatible with my car for just this purpose. They basically refused to provide any details uttering some rubbish about a spare wheel in the boot being a safety issue." from page 1
> 
> Is it possible that putting a rigid object in the boot will alter how the car deforms in a rear impact and this could be more of an issue with the coupe with rear seats. Just a thought.
> 
> Anyone done the spaere wheel in a roadster yet?


I think the problem here is Health & Safety legislation and our litigiuos society. Audi and their dealers will not give out any sort of "unofficial" information of this sort, as doing so could result in them being sued for damages etc. All that has been done on here is that people have looked at what is provided on other car models as original equipment and replicated that, as closely as possible.

Anything placed in the luggage space of the boot would be much more likely to cause harm to a rear seat passenger. The space-saver is positioned almost completely below seat level.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Looking at those pictures, I wonder if the depth is not an optical illusion. I can't see why the off-set should be much different to the normal Golf space-saver. Would the dealer get one in so you could see it and try it for size?


Yeah I think the depth is an illusion, as there's no shadow of the hub at the bottom. I think it's just because it's a more rounded hub in cross-section than the Golf one which is flat over a wider area. I could ask the stealer and see what they say.

[smiley=book2.gif] Checking the manual today to see if there was any useful info in there, it even says that you shouldn't use a different *wheel *(their emphasis) to those the car is supplied with. One thing it mentioned which made me wonder about the space saver idea was about bolts and ensuring that you use the correct bolts for the wheel since they have different shapes etc. I've not had the bolts off on my TT yet but I know on my last car they had a conical section to help with ensuring everything settled into the right place. With the space saver being little more than a metal plate rather than a cast structure, I wonder if it needs different bolts. Ho hum. :roll:



talk-torque said:


> TBH, I'd go for the easy, cheap option and find a Golf 18" on ebay. It's been fitted over TTS brakes (viewtopic.php?f=19&t=157843) and it would get you home.


Yeah, seems fair, and at least it's known to fit over the brakes.

Cheers


----------



## smithgor (Sep 3, 2010)

I've purchased the VW spacesaver wheel specified in the knowledgebase but am having problems locating the 115/85R18 tyre.

My local tyre places cannot source it from their wholesalers and one has told me it is no longer manufactured. The only place I can find it listed for mail order is citytyre.co.uk but their website looks dodgy as there is no telephone number and google checkout lists a domestic address.

Has anyone come across a reliable souce for the 115/85R18 spacesaver tyre?


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

If Michelin make a suitable tyre, then your local Costco should be able to get one in the next few days. That's what they claim in their Edinburgh Branch. Always been very keen on price.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I suspect Audi left a space saver out of the car for rear crash protection purposes, can you imagine what the space saver would do to rear seat passengers if some one ploughed into the rear of the car?


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

I asked that earlier, for the same reason. However, I have no rear seats as I have a Roadster. The tin of goo in the boot does not enthuse me, should I burst a tyre on a windswept night, on a quiet road. There are places, even on major roads up here with no phone signal, so being self sufficient for all but the biggest disasters is a good idea.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> I suspect Audi left a space saver out of the car for rear crash protection purposes, can you imagine what the space saver would do to rear seat passengers if some one ploughed into the rear of the car?


Yes, if the impact got that far, the space saver would be pushed under the rear "seat". It sits low in the boot and there is a lot of structure between it and the rear of the car. If the impact was that heavy, things would be very bad indeed. Anyway, who carries rear seat passengers?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

In case of an accident, what about the non-existing headrests on the rear seat? The head(s) would break the rear window. When it comes to the spare wheel and accidents, the TT is no different than any other hatchback. Depending on your attitude towards Audi, one could argue that it's not there for saving weight, or that it's not there because what is there is cheaper.


----------



## smithgor (Sep 3, 2010)

Just to answer my own question about where to locate the T115/85R18 96 M spacesaver tyre. Tyretraders.com had stock of the Pirelli and it was with me within 24 hrs for a delivered price of under £50


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

talk-torque said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect Audi left a space saver out of the car for rear crash protection purposes, can you imagine what the space saver would do to rear seat passengers if some one ploughed into the rear of the car?
> ...


Just the same as any other car surely?

The reason there's no spare wheel is purely down to money. If they put a spacesaver in it that's that income stream ended, if they put a tin of goo in there it's got to be changed every 3 years or so and that's a nice little earner...


----------



## keith j (Aug 3, 2010)

Spacesaver spares are all well and good but what are you supposed to do with the full size wheel when you remove it. Just think, you are going away for a few days and the boot is full of luggage, you have a puncture so put on the spacesaver spare. You then have a full size wheel to put somewhere. It won't fit in the space where the spacesaver came from and it won't fit in the boot because it's full of luggage so just what do you do with it?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Bugger!


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a worst case scenario as you might just as well be on your own with no luggage. Unless you've got rigid cases, you could empty your bags and pack all the nooks and crannies to get you where you're going or to a nearby tyre place.

If you're a guy on his own you could wait a long time for recovery at busy times, hence my interest in the thread

The queston I asked on a related thread was whether a full sized TTS wheel would fit in a roadster boot as if it doesn't then the game's a bogey from the start. I suppose I should jack up the car and check for myself if no-one knows.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

AME said:


> The queston I asked on a related thread was whether a full sized TTS wheel would fit in a roadster boot as if it doesn't then the game's a bogey from the start. I suppose I should jack up the car and check for myself if no-one knows.


Must admit, they are surprisingly large wheels, when detached from the car. I reckon you'd find somewhere to shove every thing on board, whatever, but you've still got the option of using the foam stuff etc. If the tyre is FUBAR'ed, then you'd be immobile anyway, so better off with the space saver, even if you have to leave the wife by the roadside for a while.


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to have a go with the wheel and answer this question.

I've done the goo thing before on another car and wasted an almost new tyre which would have been perfectly repairable and so I'm not keen to use the stuff in my roadster. The only saving grace was I only needed one tyre rather than a pair as it was so new but frustrating none the less.

What does Audi roadside service provide if you have a puncture? Do they have the capability to effect a repair or give you a temporary wheel to keep you going and return your own one in due course.

Many, many years ago had to hitch along the A702 Beef Tub Road 10 miles or so into Moffat with a wheel off my TR4A as I had no spare (or jack but there was a handy fence post and suitable boulder to be found). I was surprised how quickly a chap in a pickup stopped to help and I got a lift back to the car quickly too but that was nearly 30 years ago and I'm not sure I would stop these days. DIfferent era.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

talk-torque said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent job!!

Hopefully my 125/70 19" space saver will fit as nice as yours!


----------



## keith j (Aug 3, 2010)

talk-torque said:


> If the tyre is FUBAR'ed, then you'd be immobile anyway, so better off with the space saver, even if you have to leave the wife by the roadside for a while.


Or I could ask the wife to sit with the wheel on her lap. No wait, the brake dust would ruin her outfit then she'd need a new outfit. Terrible idea, who thought of that one! :roll:


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

keith j said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > If the tyre is FUBAR'ed, then you'd be immobile anyway, so better off with the space saver, even if you have to leave the wife by the roadside for a while.
> ...


Well this could be a strategic way to get her in the outfit that YOU want :evil:


----------



## Ostragobulus (Oct 3, 2015)

The Mk 3 TTS and presumably TT has more than sufficient space for a spare wheel. The boot floor is completely flat.
Remove the left hand side foam filler block. The right hand filler block is retained with the jack and other tools.
You need a Mk 5 Golf space saver wheel. There are generally plenty on eBay.
Buy the correct tyre which is 115/85/18 to replace the 125/70/18 which the Golf uses. This is essential for the Quattro.
There is a fitting boss on the boot floor and it will be found that an Audi A3 (around 2004) wheel clamp will fit perfectly to locate the wheel.
The upper boot floor remains at the same height and the tyre provides support where the foam block has been removed.
No pictures are needed as it is straightforward.


----------

